# Ant FTP Task löscht nichts



## rapthor (17. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich setze einen Tomcat ein und möchte, während er läuft die WebApplikation immer mit neueren Versionen ersetzen. Per FTP baue ich dazu eine Verbdinung zum Verzeichnis auf und gehe ins "webapps" Verzeichnis. Mittels folgendem Task möchte ich dann alle Dateien meiner Webapplikation löschen, bis auf das lib Verzeichnis:


```
<echo>Deleting old application directory on FTP ...</echo>
		<ftp remotedir="${ftpdir}" action="del" verbose="yes" port="${ftpport}" server="${ftpserver}" userid="${ftpuser}" password="${ftppassword}">
		    <fileset>
		      <include name="**/webapps/epadmin/**"/>
		      <exclude name="**/webapps/epadmin/WEB-INF/lib/**"/>		    	
		    </fileset>
		</ftp>
```

Alles was passiert, ist, dass Ant mir folgendes in die Konsole ausgibt:

deploy-small:
     [echo] Deleting old application directory on FTP ...
      [ftp] deleting files

Und danach passiert garnichts mehr. Auf dem Server wird auch nichts gelöscht. Ant ist immernoch aktiv, aber tut nichts.

Was mache ich denn falsch?

Ich habe übrigens alle Rechte zum Löschen, Umbenennen usw. auf dem FTP-Server.


----------



## rapthor (18. Nov 2006)

Hat da niemand eine Idee?


----------



## SlaterB (18. Nov 2006)

schon mal die einfachen Beispiel probiert?
http://ant.apache.org/manual/OptionalTasks/ftp.html

* alle Variablen durch feste Werte ersetzen, 
* remotedir und port weglassen,
* nicht gleich sowohl include als auch exclude benutzen, sondern klein mit include anfangen,
* auch auf große Verzeichnisstrukturen verzichen und nicht hunderte Dateien auf einmal, 
die vielleicht von anderen Programmen benutzt werden/ noch gehalten werden  
sondern nur einzelne Dateien wie test.txt
* erstmal action="list" ausprobieren?


----------

